# DVD Tray/Drawer "Open/Close" Problem



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi all, 

I hope all is well. I have a DVD player which is DivX compatible and has an HDMI output (not capable of reading Blu-ray discs). 

The tray/drawer is not ejecting. When I press the "Open/Close" button the player displays an Open message and nothing happens and the same when it is supposed to close (but, I hear the motor working when I press the "Open/Close button"). So, I decided to take it apart to see what maybe the problem.

I removed the tray/drawer from the player so that I can inspect the gears. However, all seemed well. I connected the cables to the tray/drawer but did not put it in the DVD player. When I pressed the "Open" button the tray did not move. Yet, when you force the back part of the tray with a screwdriver it opens effortlessly. The "Close" button operates as it is supposed to but sometimes, you have to press it multiple times for the tray to close. 

On the other hand, I had a spare CD drive and I checked it out to observe how the tray mechanism works. I noticed that when you close the tray, the laser part goes up. When I rechecked the DVD tray, I noticed that the laser part does not go up when the tray closes. Even when I do it manually. 

Are there any solutions that can solve my problem please? Can it be the rubber band which controls the gears? Is it possible to replace the tray with a tray from another DVD player of a different make? The latter player is older than the player with the tray problem and does not have an HDMI output. 

Sorry for the long post but I tried to explain the issue as well as I can. Many thanks!

Kind regards


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Welcome to TSF.

It sounds like the rubber drive belt that drives the gears to open and close the tray is stretched out or broken. If the tray moves manually quite freely there should be no problem opening and closing it. It could also have become contaminated with a lubricant as well.

Generally the trays and other parts are not interchangeable unless the models are the same manufacturer and use similar drive mechanisms.

I would try to clean the tray drive belt, if it is not broken. Replacements can be ordered online from various parts distributors. *

*Good luck, and check back and let us know what you determine.*


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dear Wizmo, many thanks for your prompt reply and for the welcome  

I think the issue is the rubber belt as you pointed out, as even though it is not broken it doesn't seem under tension. 

However, my concern is when I force the tray to close, the laser part does not go up (as does the CD drive I disassembled). Is that also part of the problem please? Many thanks! 

Kind regards


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

SolidState94 said:


> Dear Wizmo, many thanks for your prompt reply and for the welcome
> 
> I think the issue is the rubber belt as you pointed out, as even though it is not broken it doesn't seem under tension.
> 
> ...


*
Happy to see you here.

The only way to tell if it will work is to replace the belt and close the drawer with a disk in it. If it is going to work that will prove it. Unlike most computer drives, often the action of the pickup does not activate until the tray is closed ALL THE WAY and a switch triggers the reading of the disk.

The belts are fairly cheap, although not readily available just anywhere. In my days as a repair facility operator we ordered them by the dozens. Average price retail is about US $3.* *The one involved is basically square shaped band, if it is like the ones I encountered.* *Age and heat take their toll on rubber parts!*


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes, you are right, I have to replace the rubber drive belt to check if it works. Today, I will check local stores for a replacement rubber drive belt. 

Just to clarify regarding the pickup procedure, so unlike desktop CD drives DVD player drives only perform the pickup procedure when they are powered and there is a disk in the tray please? Hence, is that the reason that when I tried closing the tray manually (DVD player not powered on) the action of the pickup did not take place (as the tray was completely closed)?

Many thanks for your help and patience! Good day:smile:


----------



## SolidState94 (Sep 13, 2012)

An update of the situation:

The belt was replaced but it did not solve the problem. I checked the motor but it is operating well. Thus, the problem persisted.

However, I noticed that the tray had a part missing at the bottom. That is why it had to be forced to open and when it closed it did not perform pickup as the tray was not aligning properly. I managed to repair the tray. Now, when the tray is closed pickup takes places (even when power is not on).

On the other hand, when I connected the tray back to its wiring and powered it on it still didn't open. Yet, if you open the tray manually, when you press the "close" button the tray closes without any problem. 

I am suspecting that the switch/senor (see image) which lowers the lens/laser so that the tray opens is not working fine. How can I test it out please? Do you think the problem is caused by something else?

Any feedback and help will be greatly appreciated  Many thanks and happy weekend!

Take care


----------

